# Idar-Oberstein nach Trier inkl. Erbeskopf, wie?`



## sun909 (20. Juli 2011)

Hi,
ich bin am WE zu Besuch bei der Verwandschaft und wollte am Samstag von Idar-Oberstein nach Trier radeln... 
Werde wohl das HT nehmen, Fully ist mir zu schwer auf der langen Strecke.

Muß dabei auf jeden Fall den Erbeskopf mitnehmen, sprich bis zum Gipfel und dann wieder runter (alte Wette  ).

Habe den Saar-Hunsrück-Steig auf Teilstrecken von I-O bis Züsch im Auge, kennt den jemand, ist der gut fahrbar? 

Würde dann weiter Ri Hermeskeil, und von dort entweder über die 52 Ri Osburg oder Ri Holzerath.

Die ersten Teile der Strecke haben bis Züsch schon ca. 60km und 1.000HM, würde gerne danach flach und schnell gen Trier rollen. 

Den anderen Teil Trier-Kell am See würde ich am Sonntag auf der Rückfahrt mitnehmen.

Sonst jemand schon die Strecke dort gefahren? Kenne die nur vom Auto her, das ist aber ja alles Land/Bundesstraße, auf der ziemlich geheizt wird.

Vielen Dank für eure Tipps!

sun909


----------



## ActionBarbie (30. Juli 2011)

an einem Tag? Vergiß es!
Ich kenne den SHS, unschaffbar was du vor hast!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## achimrotwild (5. August 2011)

hi,

fahre öfters von bernkastel zum idarkopf und oben auf über 700m ü.N.N. zum erbeskopfgipfel.
saar hunsrucksteig ist ab erbeskopf schwierig.
kleiner tipp: für die tour ist das fully unbedingt anzuraten.
wenn es dir auf kilo gewicht ankommt, haste eh nicht die kondition für die tour.

ich fahre auch beides, aber die strecke ist mit HT eine echte Qual und hat mit Spaßbiken nix mehr zu tun.

gruss
achim


----------



## ActionBarbie (5. August 2011)

> saar hunsrucksteig ist ab erbeskopf schwierig.



Der Saarhunsrücksteig ist ab Erbeskopf zumindest bis Kell am See bis auf zwei Stellen gut fahrbar! Einmal muss man über den Keltenring sein Rad tragen und vom Aussichtspunkt an der Primstalsperre aus runter kann man auch nicht fahren.

Hier und da ist es zwar anspruchsvoll aber auch sehr schön und absolut lohnend!


----------



## sun909 (18. März 2013)

Hi,
ich darf das noch einmal hochholen...

Aufgrund eurer Tipps (vielen Dank nochmals!) habe ich das Projekt mit einem Tag gecancelt und überlege jetzt, den Saar-Hunsrück-Steig  als 3-Tages-Tour mit Fully zu fahren. 

Ihr kennt die Strecken ja, welche Richtung ist empfehlenswerter? Von Trier nach Idar-Oberstein oder anders herum?

Gibt es Etappen, die man auslassen sollte/ändern?

Infos zur Wegwahl gerne auch per PN, falls die nicht öffentlich sein sollen. 

Besten Dank und schönen Gruß aus dem Rheinland
sun909


----------



## sne4k (19. März 2013)

Ich habe den SHS im letzten Jahr mal probiert von Mettlach aus. Von einer 3-Tages-Tour würd ich abraten, sondern eher 5 Tage einplanen.

Viele Grüße


----------



## sun909 (22. März 2013)

sne4k schrieb:


> Ich habe den SHS im letzten Jahr mal probiert von Mettlach aus. Von einer 3-Tages-Tour würd ich abraten, sondern eher 5 Tage einplanen.
> 
> Viele Grüße



Hi,
bis wohin bist du gefahren? Idar oder Trier?

Lohnt sich der Weg?

Ggf. mache ich mal einen separaten Thread dazu auf...

Vielen Dank!
c.


----------



## sne4k (23. März 2013)

Hallo sun909,

ich bin von Orscholz bis Weiskirchen gefahren. Der Weg lohnt sich meiner Meinung nach nur in manchen Abschnitten. Auf vielen Strecken merkt man einfach, dass der Weg für Wanderer ausgelegt ist, z.B. durch die Streckenführung über sehr weichen Waldboden statt normale Waldwege. Ich kanns also in dem Bereich mit dem MTB nur begrenzt empfehlen 

Viele Grüße


----------



## Bocacanosa (29. März 2013)

Ich würde auf jeden Fall von Idar nach Trier fahren! Da überwiegt der Bergabteil deutlich. Und Bergab macht aufm Steig einfach mehr Spaß.

Je nachdem wann Du fährst, begleite ich denn ein Stück wenn Du hinter Hermeskeil bist...


----------



## Ternhard (29. März 2013)

Und ich wäre ab I-O für ein Stück dabei, falls es zeitlich passt...


----------



## sun909 (4. April 2013)

Hi,
ich hatte jetzt mal das Pfingst-WE im Auge. Bis dahin sind wir hoffentlich auch wieder zweistellig von den Temperaturen her 

Vertraue dann dem Ronny und fahre ab Idar-Oberstein Richtung Trier. Wenn ich den Termin bestätigen kann (wird sicher auch vom Wetter abhängig sein), dann gebe ich hier Bescheid. 

Vielen Dank euch auf jeden Fall!

grüße
C.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bommel- (18. Mai 2013)

sne4k schrieb:


> Hallo sun909,
> 
> ich bin von Orscholz bis Weiskirchen gefahren. Der Weg lohnt sich meiner Meinung nach nur in manchen Abschnitten. Auf vielen Strecken merkt man einfach, dass der Weg für Wanderer ausgelegt ist, z.B. durch die Streckenführung über sehr weichen Waldboden statt normale Waldwege. Ich kanns also in dem Bereich mit dem MTB nur begrenzt empfehlen
> 
> Viele Grüße




Wie biste da genau gefahren von Orscholz nach Weiskirchen?

Saarhölzbach-Britten-Greimerath-Weiskirchen fahr ich dann immer.


----------

